
ICANN Approves unlimited non profit tax - ohashi
https://reviewsignal.com/blog/2019/07/01/icann-fails-the-internet-community-allows-an-unlimited-non-profit-tax/
======
rasengan
ICANN has no oversight while maintaining what is arguably one of the most
important infrastructural parts of the internet.

